
New AWS Public Data Sets - Anthrokids, Sparse Matrices, USA Spending - Anon84
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2009/04/new-aws-public-data-sets-anthrokids-twiliowiglenet-sparse-matrices-usa-spending-tiger.html
======
buss
Hey, good to see the UF sparse matrix collection more widely promoted. The man
that runs that, Dr. Tim Davis, is my advisor. One of my datasets is in that
collection, too.

